

Real-time visualization of worldwide Bitcoin transactions - eordano
http://pingcoin.slezica.me/

======
Baliw
I don't see any visualization data other than a map. How would this even be
possible in a decentralized protocol that does not publish originating or
destination IP addresses?

~~~
eordano
It uses the IP of the address that first relayed that transaction to
blockchain.info

